# Lozzys wedding journal.



## lozzy21

Well i thought id start a journal to keep all my online finds in one place.

For any one that doest know me im Laura and iv been with my Fiance Andrew for 6 years. We have a 18 months old daughter called Niamh who is an angel and a monkey all in one. We got engaged on the 23rd of March 2012.

This is my ring,I chose it my self.https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_1627.jpg

Were hoping to get married in september 2014 and have a budget of about 8 or 9k.


----------



## Charlotte-j

Congrats :D
Beautiful ring!


----------



## xlouloux

Congrats, the ring is beautiful. Good luck with the wedding planning. x


----------



## lozzy21

This is were we are thinking for the reception

https://www.billinghamgolfclub.com/...d5e1-11df-8983-001ec9b331b2/view_section.html

I would love a dress made by them but unless our parents decide to help us out big time there is no way we could afford one

https://www.uptight-clothing.co.uk/Gowns/gownsFrameset.htm

Instead i will probably get something like this.

This corset 

https://www.fairygothmother.co.uk/70-m2055trg3bridal.htm

and a skirt like this

https://www.fairygothmother.co.uk/hn-2416b.htm


----------



## xlouloux

That dress is stunning! Were you thinking of having the corset and skirt in the colours of the dress? I can just imagine the pictures, especially on the evening..


----------



## lozzy21

I think I'm going to go for a white and blue, not sure how though.


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations, those dresses are amazing


----------



## KittieB

Stalking! Your engagement ring is gorgeous!


----------



## lozzy21

Well iv neglected this, still not got much further just trying to sort out a budget so we can set a date.


----------



## Jemma_x

Will be stalking :)


----------



## DonnaBallona

looking forward to seeing all your plans coming together Lozzy :flower:


----------



## lozzy21

This is where we are thinking of for the reception

https://www.the-swanhotel.com/the-ballroom 

with this option for the food

Fork Buffet 2 

Sliced Roast Beef 
Sliced Country Ham 
Plain & BBQ Chicken Drumsticks 
Spicy Sausages 
~*~ 
Selection of Bread Rolls 
~*~ 
Assorted Vegetable Quiches 
~*~ 
Wedged Jacket Potatoes 
Variety of Dips 
Selection of Rice & Pasta Salads 
Coleslaw 
Potato Salad 
Brussels Pate Served with Melba Toast 
A variety of the finest cheeses served with a selection of crackers 
~*~ 
Indian Selection 
Onion Bhajis 
Spring Rolls 
Samosas 
Served with a mild curry dip 
~*~ 
Smoked Salmon Rolls & King Prawn Seafood Platter 
served with a Marie Rose Sauce 
~*~ 
Mozzarella Cheese Sticks 
Hot Jalapeno & Mozzarella Bites 
Crispy Vegetables 
~*~ 
£11.95 per head

and then bacon/sausage sarnies on the night with a chip buttie for the veggies.

I love this dress for the flower girls. Niamh will be 3/4 and Andrews sister will be7/8, thats not to old for a flower girl is it? The style of bridesmaid dress i want would be inappropriate and to old for a 8 year old. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/IVORY-PL...865&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&sd=270933891966&

I want this style for the bridesmaids, i think it would work for different body shapes. Just not that price or in pink! https://www.fairygothmother.co.uk/86-la1070.htm


----------



## lozzy21

Flowergirls.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BEAUTIFU...438&pid=100033&prg=1011&rk=1&sd=370668165496&


----------



## DonnaBallona

Love the plans so far Lozzy! The dresses are gorgeous- the flowergirl one is really cute, and the fork buffet sounds delish!! :thumbup:

x


----------



## lozzy21

The venue may change, depending on if our parents contribute, iv allready told my mam shes getting my flowers :rofl: My theory is to start to plan on what we can save and then can look at upgrading if we get help towards it. The problem we have here is its 4* hotels or function rooms in social clubs, there is hardly anything inbetween.


----------



## DonnaBallona

Its a pain isnt it. and also feels sometimes like youre cutting off your nose to spite your face- If you choose a cheaper venue (social club) then you have to pay for outside caterers or do the food yourself which can be mega money-OR you go for the 4 star hotel who charge a bomb for food anyway!

DOH! :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

Yep, we were looking at a local water sports centre which you have to arrange your own catering and decor wise is a blank canvas but by the time you pay to get it done nicely it will end up costing just as much as the "posher" places. Thats why i quite like where we are thinking of, its a function room at the back of a pub but they do the food at reasonable prices and its done out nice inside so you will only need to dress the tables.


----------



## Lauren25

Stalking!
Loving all your ideas so far :)
I agree with setting your stuff around what you can save/afford that way like you said you can upgrade if you get extra money but you won't be expecting it as your budget will be planned out!

Are you still sticking with September 2014?


----------



## laura&faith

The flower girl wand is lovely I ordered it for my dd she looks so cute holding it


----------



## lozzy21

Im hoping for sooner, the sooner i get married the sooner i can have another baby and im so broody!!


----------



## lindseymw

Have you thought/looked at Grinkle Park, it's over the moors on the way to Whitby. Not sure whether it would be too far for you?

https://www.classiclodges.co.uk/Grinkle_Park_Hotel_Cleveland/Weddings/

If you don't mind getting married out of season, you can get a great deal.

We got married there in 2010 at the end of March. It cost £2010 for Venue for the ceremony, wedding breakfast for up to 60 people (proper sit down 3 course meal) and a hot & cold buffet on the night for upto 100 people & a stay in the bridal suite.

I definately reccomend the place. The service was excellent.


----------



## lozzy21

I dont know what to do and its all OH's fault. We cant save an awfull lot of money about 200/300 a month max and i dunno if we are getting any from parents. OH has said we can try for another baby once were married. We could probably get married spring 2014 if we keep it downgraded but i dont think i want that but i also dont want to wait another 2/3 years for another baby. I dont want anything grand and posh but i dont just want a buffet in a pub reception room. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## aly888

:hugs: I remember this stage. We are TTC after the wedding too but in our case I let my head rule over my heart. The deciding factor was wanting our DD to be old enough to enjoy the day too. So we decided that we'd wait until she was 3-4 :thumbup: For the budget side of things, we've budgeted as if we're not getting any extra help, then when people offer to pay for things it just takes the pressure off us weren't 'saving' per say, just buying as we go. The true test will be when it comes to paying off the big costs closer to the day!


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no :(
I completely understand what your saying, I deffo don't think you should settle for something that you don't want because then you will regret it!
We have been the same as Aly with we've took the extras people have gave us as we weren't expecting it but then we are different as a large chunk of our money came from inheritance money OH got!

Do you have anything already saved, or are you able to ask your parents/inlaws if they are going to contribute? I didn't personally with my parents but OH has the kind of relationship with his where he asks them to pay for something and they give him an answer!


----------



## lozzy21

aly888 said:


> :hugs: I remember this stage. We are TTC after the wedding too but in our case I let my head rule over my heart. The deciding factor was wanting our DD to be old enough to enjoy the day too. So we decided that we'd wait until she was 3-4 :thumbup: For the budget side of things, we've budgeted as if we're not getting any extra help, then when people offer to pay for things it just takes the pressure off us weren't 'saving' per say, just buying as we go. The true test will be when it comes to paying off the big costs closer to the day!

Thats what we plan on doing, hoping to save 6/7k ourself and any thing else is a bonus but if they just came out and said we can give you this much it would give us a lot better idea of when we can get married IFGWIM?



Lauren25 said:


> Ohh no :(
> I completely understand what your saying, I deffo don't think you should settle for something that you don't want because then you will regret it!
> We have been the same as Aly with we've took the extras people have gave us as we weren't expecting it but then we are different as a large chunk of our money came from inheritance money OH got!
> 
> Do you have anything already saved, or are you able to ask your parents/inlaws if they are going to contribute? I didn't personally with my parents but OH has the kind of relationship with his where he asks them to pay for something and they give him an answer!

Nop no savings at all. I know our parents will contribute but i just feel cheeky asking if they dont bring it up. Iv allready told my mam shes paying for my flowers but i have that relationship with my mam. I might get my grandma to drop hints to my dad:blush:


----------



## lozzy21

I love the sound of this, it would work out at about 2,500-3,500 depending on how many come.

£2,000 Relaxed Celebration Wedding Package

The Hall Garth Hotel is delighted to offer an all inclusive wedding package for just £2,000.00
If you&#8217;re thinking of having a Friday or a Sunday wedding followed by a more relaxed celebration then this package is specifically designed for you! 
The package is based on 80 guests and includes the following;
Civil Ceremony

Civil Ceremony room hire
Red Carpet for your arrival
CD music system to play your ceremony music
Designated manager to ensure the smooth running of your ceremony
Wedding Reception Drink

A glass of buck&#8217;s fizz
Two Course Hot Buffet
Please see menu below
This package also includes

White table cloths & napkins
Cake stand & Knife
Table numbers
Toastmaster to ensure the smooth running of your day
Complimentary room hire
Resident DJ and Disco
Accommodation in one of our beautiful bridal suites for the Bride & Groom with full English breakfast the following morning
Menu

Main Course
Please choose three options from the following for the whole of your party;

Beef Lasagne
Chicken Tikka With Rice
Steak & Mushroom Pie
Chilli Con Carne With Rice
Vegetable Lasagne (V)
Mushroom Stroganoff With Rice (V)
Chinese Five Spiced Pork
Penne Pasta Carbonara
Fish Pie Topped With Cheesy Mash
Lamb Hot Pot
Three Bean Chilli With Rice (V)
Penne Pasta With Seafood Thermidor Sauce
Chicken & Leek Pie
Penne Pasta With Pesto & Mushrooms (V)
Cottage Pie
Served With

Tossed Salad Leaves
Tomato & Basil Salad
Coleslaw
New Potatoes
Bread Rolls
Dessert
Please choose one dessert from the following for the whole of your party;

Chocolate Fudge Truffle With Brandy Syrup
Baked Vanilla Cheesecake With Blackcurrant Compote
Cherry & Almond Tart With Chantilly Cream & Vanilla Syrup
Profiteroles Filled With Chocolate With Vanilla Sauce
Lemon Tart With Candied Orange
Additional menus and services are available on request
To arrange a show around or request any further details please call us on 01325 300400, Alternatively email us [email protected]
Terms and Conditions apply. Offer valid for weddings in 2012 on Friday&#8217;s and Sunday&#8217;s only. Offer subject to availability. For new wedding enquiries only


----------



## aly888

^^ that's not bad at all. The thing to remember with packages though is that it only covers the basics. It's still very easy to go overboard with the details. Plus you feel like you've saved money so you end up spending more elsewhere (dress, suits, cars, photographer). 

You can have a very nice wedding for £6k. And don't forget, you don't have to stump up it all in one lump sum x


----------



## lozzy21

Im aiming to save 6k overall. I get paid weekly so to pay for anything substantial im going to need to save a bit every week. Iv allready realised ebay is going to be my best friend lol


----------



## lozzy21

https://www.staincliffehotel.co.uk/weddings/

This place is now in the running too, i really need to go have a look around and get some quotes. Its looking at around 3700 for a hog roast and then a buffet on the evening.


----------



## Lauren25

They are both lovely and both a good price too! When are you planning on going to have a look ?


----------



## lozzy21

Im not sure, hopefully before christmas, i want it booked by march so that will give us a year to sort out the other details,


----------



## lozzy21

I allways said i would not get a dress from china but i think this is so pretty

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Halt...367?pt=UK_Wedding_Dresses&hash=item2a2566475f


----------



## aly888

That's gorgeous!! Do you know what designer it is originally? You might be able to find a genuine one within budget!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got no clue, it doest say. I might see if there is a local dressmaker that can make a similar one as there are a few things i would change if i could.


----------



## Lauren25

That dress it beautiful!
Amy cousin got hers from China and then took it to a dress maker who changed the bits she didn't like, added bits on and took bits away and it looked beautiful and exactly what she wanted, might be another option :)


----------



## lozzy21

Right really need to get my arse into gear. Im still not allowed another baby untill we are married so we're hoping to get married on the 1st of feb next year. We have worked out we can save 5k this year and hopefully our parents will help out. I want everything booked by april at the latest.


----------



## lozzy21

Think il get these for the bridesmaids, cant beat £30!
https://www.lindybop.co.uk/classy-v...tyle-midnight-blue-bow-swing-dress-1465-p.asp


----------



## Lauren25

Yaaayyyy for deciding on a date :happydance: that will really fly by now :)
Those bridesmaid dresses are gorgeous, can't believe there only £30 what a bargain!


----------



## Mummy May

Really love that bridesmaid dress :) xx


----------



## lozzy21

Centre pieces are going to double up as favours, going to get something like this
https://m.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/art/20132453/

and fill it with retro sweets, maybe have some balloons with LED lights in them too.


----------



## lozzy21

Eeeekk, messaged a photographer today, she has some good deals and is a friend of a friend so i get 10% off.

Also messages the registry office about making an appointment :D


----------



## Mummy May

Woop well done :) :) I figured once I got the big things out of the way then I can do the small fun things xx


----------



## lozzy21

Stupid registry office havent mailed back, i know it was only sent last night but they cannot be that busy!


----------



## lozzy21

What do we think?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Personal...elebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item19d24e8b52#


----------



## Mummy May

Those are nice, was wanting something like that myself! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Have the registry office got back to you yet?
Love the children's packs, I've got a feeling there were a few people on here making their own of them type of things :)


----------



## lozzy21

She emailed me back saying i can book it any time and to give her a ring, rang her and shes in appointments all day but is going to give me a ring if she gets a gap.

I was thinking of doing my own but after what it cost to put the party bags together for Niamhs birthday it would be cheeper ordering them.


----------



## aly888

lozzy21 said:


> What do we think?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Personal...elebrations_Occasions_ET&hash=item19d24e8b52#

I've it the exact same listing saved in my watch list :lol: I've got loads of things in there that are there permentantly. Like Lauren said, I'll be makin my own, but using these as inspiration :thumbup:

Any further forward with the registrar? Did she call you back?


----------



## lozzy21

No, but the receptionist did say she had appointments all day so she might ring monday.


----------



## lozzy21

She still not rang back, not happy


----------



## aly888

:grr: I'd not be happy either. Have you rang her again?


----------



## Lauren25

I don't blame you for not being happy, not very good at all!
How long are you going to leave it before you ring them back ?


----------



## Mummy May

How rude! Get back on the phone to her - I would. xx


----------



## lozzy21

Im going to ring her when i put Niamh down for a nap,


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just rang her, shes going to send me out the booking forms. Pencilled in for the 1st of feb 2014 at 2pm.


----------



## Mummy May

Eep! How exciting!! I don't have a time for the church yet, but I think I just have to ring back and tell them what time I want :) Its so exciting when things get moving xx


----------



## lozzy21

I dont think il get excited untill we start to get things officialy booked and some money saved.


----------



## Lauren25

:happydance: yaaayyyy how exciting about having the date and time!
It won't be long until the excitement gets flowing :)


----------



## lozzy21

I dont really do excited, or i will but over something silly.


----------



## lozzy21

The forms came today! Im booking it on monday!


----------



## aly888

:happydance::happydance: did you get it booked?


----------



## lozzy21

No :( iv hurt my back and couldnt even get myself in the shower. Going to try to do it tomorrow and if not OH is going to be made to do it!


----------



## aly888

Oh no :( hope your back is ok!


----------



## Lauren25

Hope your back gets better soon so you can get it booked :)


----------



## lozzy21

Booked it!! :happydance:


----------



## morri

Oh congrats on gettin married.


----------



## lozzy21

Thank you :d


Speaking to my mum and shes going to pay for/do my flowers and pay for my sisters bridesmaid dress and shoes!


----------



## Lauren25

:happydance: yaaayyy for getting it booked!

And great news that your Mums offered to pay for them bits, that's some extra savings for you :)


----------



## Mummy May

Yey for booking :D I'm having trouble decided what flowers I actually want! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Oh god its started. First my mother complaining its in febuary, she tried to guilt me into changing it saying things like "what if it snows and your dad or grandparents get snowed in and cant come" Told her that having it in june was no guarantee of good weather, we could have a summer like last year and have all the roads closed because of flooding.

Then she starts with "why dont you have soso cousin as a brides maid" In the end i told her the wedding was booked so nothing could be done about it and im having e and l and thats it!

Then i was on the phone to my dad and he mentions him walking me down the aisle, ergh thats my most hated tradition. I explained why i dont like it but he went all quiet and i could tell he was a bit hurt so it looks like im going to end up doing it. 

Is it to late to elope :rofl:


----------



## Lauren25

:rofl: haha it doesn't take long does it!!

It's so true about the weather, we're getting married in June and all we imagine is this hot summers day because its meant to be the summer but the likeliness of that happening is near to none! At least you will be prepared for the weather in February and can work you day around it!

Aww bless your Dad it must mean something to him to walk you down the aisle, saying that though if you really don't want to do it stick to your decisions :)


----------



## lozzy21

Im his only child and i can imagine its something hes been looking forward to since i was born. If its going to dash his dreams i can grin and bare it but there will be none of this formal handing me over crap.


----------



## Mummy May

You can get those big white brollies cheap on ebay, I've got some in my watch list :D xx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv found what i want to do for my hen night part 1

Girlie Sleepover £135 per person, based on 4-6 sharing
This is a fantastic offer including treatments, accommodation and some lovely extras. Enjoy two hours use of the spa facilities to relax, have a light lunch on us, followed by the Rasul Mud Experience. Feeling relaxed then check in at 3pm to your very own cottage in the grounds and enjoy a chilled bottle of pink bubbly, don't forget your swimsuit as the cottages have their very own hot tubs! Cosy up in front of the TV, then get glammed up and join us for dinner in the award winning Wellington Restaurant from only £23 per person. Cottages sleep up to 6 guests, 2 double and 1 twin room.

https://www.wynyardhall.co.uk/spa.php


----------



## Mummy May

Just noticed this on my hen thread, seems like a good deal :)


----------



## Lauren25

That looks amazing, I'm jealous and want to change mine now :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Going to try on dresses on monday :D


----------



## Lauren25

:happydance:

Have you got any ideas of anything you'd like/styles etc?


----------



## lozzy21

I know what i dont like or rather would look horrible on me. I dont like anything that looks like its been make with a net curtain, fine on windows but not on a dress. Im going to need something quite structured to make my look good, something Grecian(sp?) and flowing would look terrible.
Something like this would work 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Stoc...t=UK_Wedding_Dresses&var=&hash=item53ed79061b

Anything like this would be horrible on me 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stock-Wh...t=UK_Wedding_Dresses&var=&hash=item5aed53eb9f


----------



## lozzy21

Today has been an interesting day, Met up with my cousin who is getting married in July and shes stuck as to what to put her bridesmaids in, There was a sale sign in one of the wedding shops so we went in for a nosy at bridesmaids and she came out having bought her wedding dress :rofl: She was planning on having this one or something like it
https://uk.monsoon.co.uk/view/product/uk_catalog/mon_4,mon_4.1/3530124620
and came out with something totally different. Her dress is beautiful and just her.

Tonight i asked my friend if she wanted to be bridesmaid, she was speechless which makes a change :rofl: Turns out shes never been a bridesmaid. She was so excited and is up for the girls night at the spa.


----------



## Lauren25

That's deffo something and will help you that you know what won't suit you, when I went I hadn't got a clue and just stood there and my Mum, MOH and the people in the shop just dressed me up in everything :haha:

Ohh wow how exciting that your cousin got her dress, so out of the blue as well!

Aww how lovely that your bridesmaid was so happy, how many bridesmaids are you having?


----------



## lozzy21

Im sulking, not going this morning. Mothers got a tummy bug.

Im just having two big ones, my sister and my friend and then two littler ones. OH's sister who will be 7 and Niamh who will be 3 by then


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh thats crap! Hopefully she will be better soon then you can go. I have no idea about the type of dress I want (though one did catch my eye that a bridal shop near me had on fb) I'm still too preggy to go though!! xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

that happened to me too Lozzy when we had the snow! I knew it couldn't be helped, it wasn't safe to drive but I was still gutted! was it only your mum and you going? I ended up just going with my big sis whilst my mum was at work. hugs :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Yeah just us two, There was some bargains in the shop so wanted to have a look in case i missed any. might see if i shes free monday morning.

And now vistaprint is not working so i cant order my save the date cards!!!


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no how gutting, I hope your Mums feeling better soon and you can rearrange for another day :)

Hope you got Vistaprint working too!!


----------



## lozzy21

Free business cards may seem appealing but when they slap on £5 postage and £2.50 to not have adverts on the back dont make it seam worth it!


----------



## aly888

lozzy21 said:


> Free business cards may seem appealing but when they slap on £5 postage and £2.50 to not have adverts on the back dont make it seam worth it!

I just left the ad on :lol: but I stuck a magnet to the back which mostly covered it anyway. And yeah I agree, postage is ridiculous. I try and order a few things at once to make it worth while. And remind myself that it's cheaper than buying proper save the date cards anywhere else :thumbup: I'm using them for my RSVP cards too

Hope your mum is feeling better. Did you get to go yesterday?


----------



## JangPettigrew

This is such an inspiring story.


----------



## lozzy21

aly888 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Free business cards may seem appealing but when they slap on £5 postage and £2.50 to not have adverts on the back dont make it seam worth it!
> 
> I just left the ad on :lol: but I stuck a magnet to the back which mostly covered it anyway. And yeah I agree, postage is ridiculous. I try and order a few things at once to make it worth while. And remind myself that it's cheaper than buying proper save the date cards anywhere else :thumbup: I'm using them for my RSVP cards too
> 
> Hope your mum is feeling better. Did you get to go yesterday?Click to expand...

Oh i dident think of that! Im sticking magnets on too so the advert can stay lol

No dident get to go, might see how shes feeling on friday.


----------



## lozzy21

:cry: Just been on the phone to my Grandma, two years ago she had a bad stroke. Shes lucky to still be alive and its only by her determination shes got to where she is. Shes got herself walking with only a stick, shes had to learn how to do everything again. Shes had some lasting affects but it could have been a lot worse. 

Shes just offered to make my cake. I feel awful because iv asked a friend of OH's to make it. It just didnt cross my mind to ask her. Im sat here crying, im not sure if im crying because i feel bad or if im crying because shes not the same as she was and she would have been the first person i asked had she not had the stroke.

I was planning on doing a grooms cake so i might ask her to make the cake for that, i was thinking a wrestling cake so a plain white fruit cake would be perfect.


----------



## aly888

:hugs::hugs: I'm sure your Grandma will be just as honoured to make your grooms cake. Or could you ask the other person to make the grooms cake so your Grandma can make the main one?


----------



## Mummy May

You could always have 2 cakes :) Thats what were doing! One for the pictures and one for the guests to eat! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Aww Lozzy she sounds like one amazing lady to over come all that :hugs:
You could always get her to do you a little selection of cutting cakes that you could serve to guests instead of cutting your up your wedding cake!


----------



## lozzy21

I think im going to ask her to make the grooms cake which we can serve to the day guests as a desert and then get his friend to make the main one to cut as the main cake.


----------



## lozzy21

Save the dates have been ordered!


----------



## Mummy May

What kind have you gone for? xx


----------



## lozzy21

Free business cards from vista print lol


----------



## lozzy21

I get married a year today! well by date lol.

52 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Mummy May

Lol this time next week I will be saying the same thing :D xx


----------



## Lauren25

:happydance:
Get ready for the quickest year of your life!
We booked ours with a year to go and now in the blink of an eye it's nearly 4 months!


----------



## lozzy21

Dont say that! I need to pull my finger out!


----------



## Lauren25

:haha: what are the next things you plan on doing ?


----------



## aly888

Lauren25 said:


> :happydance:
> Get ready for the quickest year of your life!
> We booked ours with a year to go and now in the blink of an eye it's nearly 4 months!

Haha, I second this!!! :lol:


----------



## lozzy21

Once we have the deposit (this week or next) we are going to go book the reception. The next £100 saved will go on the deposit for the photographer. Save the dates will be sent out when they arrive and then it will be all systems go for saving. Money is the main issue, i get paid weekly so need to put bits aside every week.


----------



## Lauren25

Money always ends up being the issue but I think it helps that like you you've got a plan of what you need to do and what you need money for next, makes you more determined I think :)


----------



## lozzy21

Iv been doing overtime at work to get it, did an extra shift last week and got extra shift every week for the next 3 weeks, Its not a lot but its an extra £40 a week (im guessing after tax)


----------



## lozzy21

Went to look at dresses yesterday and i might have found the one, Only its a bit more than we were planning on spending so i dont know if we can afford it! If the one in the shop goes it takes 6-7 months to order another so hopefully by then we know what our parents are going to give us.


----------



## lozzy21

Thinking about her for my make up

https://www.make-upetc.co.uk/the-make-up-room.php

These are doing my cake 

https://www.facebook.com/SisterSoCakes?fref=ts

and this is the photographer im thinking about

https://www.facebook.com/nicola.helenphotography?fref=ts


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh I hope you can get your dress! Have your parents not decided how much they are giving you yet? xx


----------



## lozzy21

My mum is doing my flowers, invites and paying for my sisters dress and shoes. MIL doesnt know how much she can give as her and her husband are being made redundant and nether of our dads have offered anything yet


----------



## lozzy21

I want the cards to come!!


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh they hopefully won't be too long! usually Vistaprint are just over a week I think (if you choose slow delivery which I always do lol) xxx


----------



## lozzy21

I got an email saying they were dispatched 2 days ago so im sulking lol


----------



## lozzy21

They have arrived!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

oooooh fab news! do you like them? so exciting!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

There great! Cant wait to get the magnets on and get them sent


----------



## Lauren25

Yaaayyy for finding a dress, I hope you can work out enough so you can have it :)
And good to hear your save the dates arrived and glad you like them!


----------



## lozzy21

Got my two and a half stone award at slimming world tonight, i will be skinny for this wedding even if it kills me!


----------



## Mummy May

Well done! That's really good! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks, iv still got a lot more to loose


arghhh its started!! We were planning on having a two course dinner,(roast beef dinner and then a desert). We get married at two so food wont be till 4.30/5. Evening guests come at 7 who will have allready had tea so we were planning on doing something light like pie and peas or a chip butty on the night. We thing a full buffet would just be a waste. MIL sent a txt asking if we could give an estimate of how much the buffet for the night will be. OH explained that we were only planning on having pie and peas but she kept saying we needed a buffet. Why? I think its just going to be wasted.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah you don't need a buffet, stick to your guns!! Were having a hot buffet in the afternoon (getting married at 2) then were just having sandwiches and chips for our evening guests. If you have a full buffet it would probs be wasted! xx


----------



## lozzy21

We were thinking about a hot buffet too but you don't get a reduction for children or you can have a two course beef dinner for the same price and get a reduction for children under 12. Since there will be nearly 20 of them it will be worth it lol


----------



## Mummy May

Were not even including the children in our numbers, mainly because there will only be about 6 of them and they will be under 4 lol! You get a better deal with the beef dinner though! Were also getting it lots cheaper because were their first wedding - so were not actually paying for the venue, just the food and we have that at a reduced rate too lol! xx


----------



## lozzy21

i think out of the 21 kids invited only 4 of them are under 3


----------



## lozzy21

Save the dates are in envelopes and half wrote out!


----------



## Lauren25

I replied to your other thread about the food but I'd deffo stick to what you want and what you think is right for your day!

:happydance: yaaayyyy for the save the dates


----------



## lozzy21

Went to my first wedding fayre today, saw my dream car and got free cake!


----------



## DonnaBallona

that's the best part of wedding fairs....free cake, champagne and canapés. LOL! :rofl:

how are your plans coming along Lozzy? do you feel organised? x z


----------



## lozzy21

No not yet, i dont think i will untill iv got every thing booked but i cant do that till we get some money. Stupid Christmas.


----------



## Mummy May

Free cake is always brilliant :) I've still not done a wedding fayre, but its probably a bit pointless for me now :rofl: It will all start coming together soon, don't worry. We would be stuffed atm for deposits if we hadn't had a little bit of help xx


----------



## lozzy21

I should have everything booked in the next few weeks, reception, photographer and then cars. Deposits only total £400 so should not be long.


----------



## lozzy21

Im feeling fed up of all this wedding crap and we have only booked the ceremony. Im starting to wonder why were even getting married? Dont get me wrong i love OH and want to spend the rest of my life with him but why do we need to get married? Whats it going to change?


----------



## aly888

Woah loads to catch up on...

Yay for save the dates. Have you managed to send them out yet? Ours sat in their box for three months before I sent any :lol:

Have you had any more thoughts on the dress? Is it THE dress? How exciting :happydance:

Massive congratulations for your weight loss milestone. That's a huge achievement. Well done!!

I think I replied in your other thread about evening food. MILs eh? We weren't going to have anything but she insisted that we do, and now whatever we suggest isn't good enough for her :rolleyes: So I'm on your side, a full buffet will probably go wasted. It's impossible to tell. And unless you've got that money to waste it's not something you should risk!

Oooh you've found your dream car? What is it? Are you going to book it?

And as for your latest update, the feeling will pass. I remember having moments like these where you wonder if the day is worth all the effort. But I know that if I don't do it I'll always be wondering "what if"


----------



## lozzy21

Im just waiting for the rest of the address's then il send them out.

The dress will be the dress if we can afford it, its more than i planned on spending.

This is the car i want https://www.atouchofclassic.co.uk/bramwith.htm I will be having it once i get the money for a deposit.

Its just the idea of spending 5-6k on one day? Were getting some help but not a lot and im just thinking what were going to have to do with out for the sake of one day. We dont earn massive amounts so saving 500 a month is a big thing


----------



## Mummy May

I did also have a bit of feeling like that, I was all in a muddle. It does pass though. But if you aren't happy to spend that much on your wedding day, then don't. You can do it cheaper if you want to :) Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## lozzy21

Im not going to be able to do it for cheaper with out compramising on things


----------



## lozzy21

Off to get some more envelopes and stamps for the save the dates, might as well get a coffee while im in town


----------



## Mummy May

I just got 2nd class stamps for mine, that extra 10p a stamp makes a huge difference when buying loads :) xx


----------



## lozzy21

£8 bloody 50 to send 17 letters 2nd class, Still got another 15 or so to spend!


----------



## Lauren25

I think it's completely normal to think like that and I'm sure most people do second think what they are doing and how much money is being spent!

Love the car!

And wow how much for stamps!!! We handed out all our save the dates and got family to pass them along bar 2! I think with our invites ill do the same, need to figure out to put stamps on the RSVPs though at that price it puts me off!


----------



## lozzy21

All the local ones are being handed out but we have a lot of family who are not local


----------



## lozzy21

Today we went for a look around the place we were wanting for a reception, its pretty inside, nothing special but its nice. Everything minus the evening food is going to cost us around 2.5k. Thats for a beef dinner for 105 adults and 20 kids, a welcome drink and a drink for the toast. DJ from 6-12 with 6-7 doing children's entertainment,chair covers. Deposit is £200 so we were going to pay that when OH gets paid but MIL has said she will give us it when she drops Niamh off this sunday!! (she has her one weekend a month when were both in work) That hopefully means i can have my reception and photograper booked by next week and my car booked the week after!


----------



## Mummy May

Yey! Hope you can get it booked next week! What do you have to do next? xx


----------



## lozzy21

Money is the main thing, once that gets saved its a lot easier.

So my list at the moment is

deposit for reception
car
photographer
wedding dress
bridesmaid dresses
suits
rings
flower girl dresses


----------



## Mellie1988

Stalking! Sounds like your plans are coming together nicely!! 

X


----------



## aly888

That sounds like a fab package for the venue :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

MIL sticking her nose in again, wanting to know how much it would cost for a starter. I don't want a starter! The whole idea of having a carvery was to keep the time people were sat for to minimum, keeping 20 kids happy for that length of time will be a nightmare.


----------



## Mummy May

Just tell her that, don't be afraid of sounding abrupt either. My OH actually shouted at his Mum the other day because she wasn't listening to what I was telling her and still wanted her own things :haha: xx


----------



## lozzy21

It's not even her saying it, she's saying it to OH who's then saying it to me after we have already decided stuff


----------



## Lauren25

I think it's always worse when they go through your OH with what they think and their suggestions! The amount of arguments Me and OH have had because he wants to avoid it with his Mum!

You'll need to get your OH to tell her straight too :)


----------



## lozzy21

Yeah fat chance of that happening. My MIL is the MIL from hell, shes nearly split us up a few times being a class a bitch and he wont say boo to her.


----------



## aly888

You need to get OH to just say no to her. She's not got any valid argument. If she questions your decisions then she'll just need a gentle reminder that it's your day, not hers!!


----------



## lozzy21

I really hope this dose not sell and is still there in a few weeks!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MAGGIE-S...674?pt=UK_Wedding_Dresses&hash=item51a84caa9a


----------



## Mummy May

If its gone by then, it wasn't meant to be. Its a bloody bargain though isn't it!! Hope you get it xx


----------



## lozzy21

It says on the bottom where it has all the info it says buy now pay later!


----------



## Mummy May

Why don't you ask them if they could hold it for you? xx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv asked for some more pictures so will ask once they have got back to me.

Would i need to change my colour scheme?


----------



## Mummy May

No, I wouldn't think so. I think on the day your dress could be anything you wanted and wouldn't have to match anything else :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Wow what a bargain, I'd deffo ask about the buy now pay later!!
Is your colour scheme still blue and white ?


----------



## lozzy21

Purple and silver Lauren. Iv sent off £50 as a deposit so im going to have to change it to purple and gold!


----------



## lozzy21

MIL paid the deposit for the reception!!!!!


----------



## Lauren25

Glad you've got the dress, I think purple and gold will look fab :)

Great news about having the deposit put down on the reception!!


----------



## lozzy21

Meeting the photographer tomorrow too, eeek!


----------



## lozzy21

Went to another wedding fayre tonight and sorted out one of my hen events while i was there. A spa day with packages that start at £40 including lunch!


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh thats good! Is it at the place you wanted? xx


----------



## lozzy21

No, i decided against that place. The idea was fab but it would be £150+ to stay overnight somewhere thats less than 20 mins drive from home. Il probably do the spa day and then back to mine for wine and pizza, cheeper and just as fun.

Photographer is booked and deposit payed. Its my best friends brothers missus so we get 10% off and id rather have some one i know since im going to be sat there in my dressing gown.

Next on my list is cars but that will have to wait a week or two till i have paid my dress off.

I got some ideas from the wedding fayre, one was to keep the older kids occupied with a treasure hunt but with photos. You give them a disposable camera and a list of things to take pictures with.


----------



## Lauren25

Wow that spa day sounds like a great deal :)


----------



## lozzy21

Not much to add, things are on hold till after my cousins hen weekend in two weeks as we need to save penies for that.


----------



## lozzy21

Dress is paid for!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Woohoo :D was the the one from ebay? I bloody love ebay, got my BM dress from there for £30! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Yeah the eBay one, can't wait till it comes!


----------



## Mummy May

I bet you can't, I can't wait to just a try a dress on lol! Need to lose a few more lbs first! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Yaayyyy!! Do you know when you'll be getting it ?


----------



## lozzy21

Its here!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

OMG, cant believe its arrived already!!!!


Do you like it in 'person'?!!!! 

ace news!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

I know she only sent it yesterday. I love it even more when I tried it on, makes my waist look tiny. Going to need to loose another twoish stone for it to look right.


----------



## DonnaBallona

oh thats fab news, good luck with the weight loss. 

Your OH will have eyes on stalks when he sees you!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## lozzy21

One of my bridesmaids thinks he's going to cry.


----------



## Mummy May

do you have a boy bridesmaid? Good luck with the weight loss Lozzy, getting married is the best motivation I've ever had! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Noooo my bridesmaid thinks OH is going to cry! :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

Well that definitely makes more sense :rofl: xx


----------



## aly888

:rofl::rofl: Mummy May, you proper confused me then :lol:

Good luck with the weightloss, Lozzy x


----------



## lozzy21

Deposit is paid on the suits!


----------



## Lauren25

Haha i read it the same way as Mummy May first of all until i read it again :haha:

:happydance: what suits have you gone for ?


----------



## lozzy21

Hes gone for light grey with a Prince Edward jacket


----------



## lozzy21

Iv finally found a reading i like!

https://www.itakeyou.co.uk/wedding-ideas/wedding-readings-poems/yes-i-will-marry-you.htm


----------



## aly888

Pam Ayre...I love that. My OH would feel right awkward if I read that to him though :lol:
I'm struggling with readings in general. I want to say something but it's not OHs "thing". You know, showing emotion and stuff!!


----------



## Lauren25

Love that reading!


----------



## lozzy21

I'm going to get some one else to read it lol. I want something read out because the basic civil ceramoney is a bit impersonal but were not a soppy couple, well we are but only in private and to have a soppy reading is not us. 

I'm going to ask my grandad to write and read something entitled "how to stay married for 50 years" too


----------



## aly888

Ah I know exactly what you mean. That'll be lovely. And asking your granddad to write something too makes it even more personal


----------



## lozzy21

Told OH he's in charge of sorting somewhere to stay the night of the wedding and in regretting it already! I need to know where we are staying!


----------



## EmmyReece

Ahhhh I love that reading that you've chosen, we're having it on the back of our order of services as we can only have 2 readings. We loved the bit about the labrador attacking the neighbour and thought it was quite fitting as we got a choccy lab just before christmas :rofl:

Off to have a proper looksy at your plans :) xx


----------



## Mummy May

Lol I couldn't not know where I was staying I don't think! You're a brave lady! I love that reading too, I would like to fit it in somewhere I think - but not in church haha xx


----------



## lozzy21

Grrrrrrr they have stopped doing the dresses i was going to get the bridesmaids in purple!! Time to find a plan b!

The bit im were having problems is all the others are just a bit, i dunno mainstram? I want the dresses to look like something they would have picked and they have a bit of a quirky dress sense?


----------



## lozzy21

plan b

https://www.queenofholloway.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=77


----------



## lozzy21

or this

https://www.queenofholloway.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=351


----------



## Mummy May

I prefer the cotton one, its lovely xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Ohhhhh they're lovely :cloud9: I think the cotton one is even more stunning too :D


----------



## lozzy21

I would like the cotton one more if it was the same colour as the other one.


----------



## Lauren25

Those dresses are lovely, love the style!!


----------



## EmmyReece

We did consider purple for a while, but I was always set on 50s swing dresses, I don't know if these links would be any good for you lozzy xx

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-CLAS...G-DRESS-HEPBURN-/130790302855?var=#vi-content

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PLUM-PUR..._Dresses&var=470241537171&hash=item27d13db8dc


----------



## lozzy21

I saw them, i think their lovely but both my BM have big boobs and the cut of the neckline would just make their boobs look massive.


----------



## EmmyReece

Ahhhh that's a shame, I'll have a nosey through my bookmarks and see if I can find anything else xx


----------



## lozzy21

Had OH's friend round last night to discuss the cake. Not decided on anything yet because im to indecisive :rofl: Shes going to draw up two different cakes and see what i like the look off.


----------



## EmmyReece

:happydance: that sounds fab :D


----------



## Lauren25

Sounds good! Do you have any ideas of what you want ?


----------



## lozzy21

Pass, im not bothered on what if looks like aslong as it tastes yummy!

This is the people making it. https://www.sisterssocakes.co.uk/


----------



## EmmyReece

ooohhhh they look fab, I've just had a nosey through their galleries :happydance:


----------



## Lauren25

Wow those cakes look fab, don't think you'll go wrong with anything they do!


----------



## lozzy21

Yeah she made Niamhs christening cake, it was lovely. That's in the gallery too lol


----------



## lozzy21

Went to a wedding fayre on sunday and now OH wants a photo booth, its nearly £500 for 4 hours, with props, staffed and free unlimited dual prints so you get a copy and they get a copy.


----------



## Lauren25

We are having a photo booth, I can't wait! We went to a wedding with one and it was such fun, and great to see the pictures starting of looking nice at the beginning of the night and slowly getting more worse for wear in them!


----------



## Mummy May

It does sound really fun but how do you get people motivated to use it? I just imagine it to be one of those things people tiptoe around xx


----------



## aly888

I wanted a photobooth too but couldn't justify the cost :nope: I think they are fab and they're exactly the type of thing our friends would take advantage of. Haha
If you can budget for it you definitely should do it!


----------



## lozzy21

I doubt out familys will need any encouragment. The bloke said what some people do is get a big guest book tell people they need to get their photo taken and wright their message next to the picture which i like the sound of.

He did say that if 4 hours is to long you can bring the time down and the price comes down to.

We can afford it if our dads help us out but at the moment they have said nothing.


----------



## Mummy May

I like the sound of the picture in the guest book, I imagine I could get a polaroid and films cheaper though lol! Xx


----------



## EmmyReece

Awwww a picture guest book sounds lovely :D

Really hope you get some help so you can book the photobooth :D


----------



## lozzy21

Mummy May said:


> I like the sound of the picture in the guest book, I imagine I could get a polaroid and films cheaper though lol! Xx

Probably but this is staffed so dont have to worry about our brothers and cousins sneeking off and taking pictures of their bits.:haha:


----------



## aly888

lozzy21 said:


> Mummy May said:
> 
> 
> I like the sound of the picture in the guest book, I imagine I could get a polaroid and films cheaper though lol! Xx
> 
> Probably but this is staffed so dont have to worry about our brothers and cousins sneeking off and taking pictures of their bits.:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Lauren25

The wedding we went to with it people were slowly going up to have a look and a go then once they had a go they'd go and tell the rest of the family etc etc, before long there were cues for people to use it!

We're getting a guest book with ours, they print a copy for the guest and a copy to go in the guest book and then the guest writes a little message to go with it! :)


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I think I like this idea now, been looking at polaroids and you can get ones which make business card sized piccies which would be perfect for me so it didn't take up too much room in the guest book :D I just can't afford £500 so I'm quite excited about doing my own :) xx


----------



## lozzy21

So broody today, fucking wedding lol


----------



## lozzy21

Yeah im not sure if we can afford it at the moment, its deffinatly on the maybe list.


----------



## lozzy21

Just been given two moths notice to move out of our house, landlord wants to sell. Good job i had not paid this months money of the reception yet


----------



## Mummy May

Bloody hell! What a nightmare! Hope you find somewhere else quite quickly. Xx


----------



## aly888

Oh no Lozzy, that sucks :nope: Not what anyone wants, even without having to plan a wedding!!

Are you TTC after the wedding? I've had to calm my ovaries down a few times these last few months :lol: They rarely listen though. Haha


----------



## lozzy21

Viewing three houses on wednesday so hopefully one of them will be nice, well i know one is because my aunt has just moved out of it but we would need to pay £200 admin fees. Since the other two are with the same agency we are with now we wont be charged any fees.

OH has agreed we can TTC after the wedding but were wanting to take Niamh to disney next year. I think we might try for a month after the wedding (so we dont have to bother with comdoms on the honeymoon) and then wait till after disney. Dont fancy traping around paris with MS.


----------



## EmmyReece

That sounds like a good plan with the ttc :hugs:

How frustrating for you to have this happen before the wedding :( Hopefully the houses with your agency are nice ones so that you don't have to pay the extra fees xx


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh no, hope one of the houses you're going to view is good for you!

Good thinking about ttc :)


----------



## lozzy21

Well iv not updated this in a while, mostly because the wedding has been the last thing on my mind. We have moved house, kinda unpacked. Hand the keys back for the old place on the 18th so the bond from there will be going straight to pay off some of the reception. We still need wardrobes for out room and some other bits to make it feel more homely. Had to spend £100 on curtains! 

Niamh's arthritis is back so were just waiting for an appointment for her steroid injection. The trip to her consultant cost £40 in train and taxi fares. 

Why is it when you get things sorted financially life throws millions of spanners in the works.


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh poor Niamh, I hope you get it sorted soon hun. Its always the bloody way of things isn't it, you feel like you're starting to get on top of things and something comes along and sends you back to square one. The wedding plans can wait a few weeks I'm sure xx


----------



## Lauren25

Aww poor Niamh, I hope she picks up again soon!

It's always the way, everything is going great and then everything always comes along at once, I hope that all changes soon though so you can get back to the planning :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Still waiting for the apointment, shes so brave. Shes limping all the time when she walks now but does not complain at all. The last time she had the steroid injection she needed a week in plaster to stretch her leg back out and the only time she fussed was when she was coming round from the GA and we were not there.


----------



## Lauren25

Aww bless her she really is a brave girl, what a lot for her to go through and not to moan about! I know I'd be moaning if it was me let alone at her age!


----------



## lozzy21

Iv moaned more for my sunburn than she had about her knee, shes a hard cookie.


----------



## Mummy May

Kids are usually tougher than us, and a lot tougher then we give them credit for xx


----------



## lozzy21

OH's aunt sent us a cheque for the cake :D


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh yey! Now can you order? Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Its been ordered, OH's friend is making it at a very discounted rate.


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh that's nice of OHs Auntie, another thing you don't have to worry about :)


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh had her steroid injection yesterday and was a total star. So proud of my little trooper.


----------



## Mummy May

Bless her, hope it helps xx


----------



## lozzy21

Cakes all paid for! Need to discuss flowers with My mam sometime soon too.


----------



## Mummy May

I still haven't decided on flowers, what were you thinking? How's the little one getting on? Xx


----------



## lozzy21

I'm thinking silk. For me gold flowers with little purple ones and for the BM the other way round.


----------



## lozzy21

Suits all paid for!


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh's steroid injection did not work that well, back up at Newcastle on Tuesday to see the consultant.


----------



## Mummy May

Oh no, what will they do next? xx


----------



## lozzy21

I don't know, there are medications to try but there nasty stuff.


----------



## Mummy May

Hopefully they will find a good solution for her xx


----------



## lozzy21

Think we have got somewhere with music! It's just a start but getting there


----------



## Tasha

Yay for getting some where with the music.

I hope Niamh is okay x


----------



## lozzy21

She's now got it in her right ankle :-(


----------



## Tasha

:( poor girlie. :hugs: to you both x


----------



## Mummy May

Poor thing! I haven't even started thinking about music or readings yet xx


----------



## lozzy21

We're only thinking about them because its free lol. The move really messed us up so all spare cash is going towards getting the reception paid off.


----------



## Lauren25

Aww poor Niamh :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Fuck, 6 months!!


----------



## Mummy May

Thats what I was thinking :rofl: Its flying in ehh! xx


----------



## Lauren25

Wow it's coming round so quick!


----------



## lozzy21

Big bridesmaid dresses are getting ordered this week, looked into flower girl dresses this weekend. I was just going to eBay them but Niamh is so narrow I'd have to get it altered so wouldn't save that much money. Can't find a pic of the dresses but its kinda like this but with a purple sash and purple piping is the only way I can think to describe it at the bottom of the netting.


----------



## Mummy May

I can't find any flower girls dresses I like since the monsoon disaster lol! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Fuck sake, one of the sizes I need is out of stock.


----------



## lozzy21

Whoop, rang them up and they have one left, need to ring back Monday morning and pay for them.


----------



## Mummy May

Yeyyy! Where have you gotten them from? Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Lindy bop. Wanted something they could wear again. 

I'm having 2nd thoughts on the flower girl dresses. There is a Facebook shop that makes kids tutu dresses and I'm in love.


----------



## Mummy May

If you love it more than what you originally wanted then go for it :) xx


----------



## lozzy21

I don't know if they are going to be warm enough for Febuary though.


----------



## Mummy May

Could get white tights anda fur shrug? Xx


----------



## Tasha

Ohhh, what a hard dilemma


----------



## lozzy21

Bridesmaid dresses ordered!


----------



## Mummy May

You gone for the tutu ones? Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Not sorted them yet, ordered the big bridesmaids lol. FIL and SMIL are paying for the flower girl dresses so I think me, Niamh, SMIL and SIL (7) are going to go have a look and see any others over in the northwest.


----------



## Mummy May

Oh silly me haha! Yey for big bridesmaids though! Ooh also, off topic but were planning a trip to the north east, know anywhere lovely to stay? (Just for me and OH, maybe a spa?) xx


----------



## lozzy21

If your feeling flush there is this place 
https://www.wynyardhall.co.uk/

Iv been to two weddings there and it's very nice! 

https://www.parkmorehotel.co.uk/
https://www.hallgarthdarlington.co.uk/index.html
https://www.thistle.com/en/hotels/united_kingdom/middlesbrough/thistle_middlesbrough/index.html

There are some more spa hotels that I know of.


----------



## lozzy21

They came!


----------



## Mummy May

Bloody hell that was quick, they nice? And thank you! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

There lovely! No idea how to put a picture of my sister up from my phone.


----------



## lozzy21

Away for the week visiting OH's family and we were talking about how we're not kinda worrying about paying it all off with having to move and one of his aunties has said she will pay for our train tickets to Edinburgh for us a wedding present! That's one less thing to worry about. Really hoping his dads going to give us some money while we're over. It will take the pressure right off even if its just £500.


----------



## Mummy May

Oh that's kind of her! Has his Dad said he is going to help? Have a nice time away! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hes not said to us but he mentioned something at a party his mum was at (divorced)


----------



## lozzy21

Got the flower girl dresses ordered.


----------



## Mummy May

I still haven't lol! Is OHs Dad going to help? Xx


----------



## lozzy21

They are paying for all the flower girl stuff but no other offers. Think I'm going to ask to borrow some money off my dad to ease some of the pressure. It's been worrying OH to the point of him breaking down crying before we went away. We are two months behind after having to move and now MIL isn't sure she can pay for the evening food as she's getting made redundant. It's fucked us right over.


----------



## Mummy May

Awwh no! :hugs: borrowing some money sounds like a great idea, your poor OH it must have gotten right on top of his bless him xx


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh's dress came yesterday but not had chance to try it in yet. She was back in hospital today for another steroid injection, in the right ankle this time but they ended up doing her right knee too. That's three joints it's in now :-(


----------



## Mummy May

Poor thing, hows she feeling? xx


----------



## lozzy21

She's not to bad now thanks. She was very sore when she first came round but had improved after painkillers and sleep. We were home by 1.30 and spent the day hugging on the sofa watching Disney and eating maltesers.


----------



## lozzy21

And she's limping again! 

OH goes away on his stag on friday


----------



## Mummy May

Poor Niamh. Where he off to on his stag? Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hamburg. He's got no idea what's been planned but I do hehe


----------



## lozzy21

I could cry, my shoes are out of stock in the size I need until the end of November. I want them now! :hissy:


----------



## Mummy May

Oh no! At least they're in stock this year thou, could be worse - discontinued lol! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Going to book our honeymoon on Friday!


----------



## Mummy May

:happydance: are you sending invites soon? Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Yeah once my mums not lurgyfied I'm going to go round and do then. Want to get them out next month.


----------



## Mummy May

Are you sending day/evening all at once? Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Think so.


----------



## Tasha

Do you know where you're going on honeymoon?


----------



## lozzy21

We're going to Edinbrough Tasha, looking at staying here. 

https://www.number29edinburgh.co.uk/ in room number one.


----------



## Tasha

That looks amazing x


----------



## Lauren25

Wow that looks lovely!


----------



## lozzy21

Came into some unexpected money so that's all the money we need to pay off the reception :happy dance: just £500ish left to pay which it the minimum MIL said she is giving us. Honeymoon is booked and deposit paid. Next weeks tasks are to get the rings and the marriage licence 

15 weeks today!


----------



## lozzy21

Go to get your licances on Friday!


----------



## lozzy21

Went for our licances today and got our rings! Pick them up next Thursday!


----------



## Mummy May

What you got left to do now? xx


----------



## lozzy21

Erm, need to get the invites made and sent, hopefully doing that next week. Then need to go look at the cars we want and put deposit down. Book hair and make up. Stil need my shoes but they are not in stock till the end of nov. need to pick flowers, mothers making them. Need the flower girls shoes and cardigan, rest of the sweets for the centrepieces, and pay pretty much everything off


----------



## lozzy21

Dads just rang asking for bank details because he's going to send me the money for the car!


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh brill something else to pay off, I feel thats all I can do atm, pay out for things lol! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Tell me about it. Paid 2300 off the reception on Saturday and I could have cried lol


----------



## lozzy21

Got the stuff to make the invites today and joined the gym!!


----------



## Mummy May

Double the time you think its gonna take you to make invites ;) lol xx


----------



## lozzy21

Had a play with a few different designed yesterday, nothing sorted yet. Picked rings up today and go look at cars tomorrow!


----------



## lozzy21

Car booked!


----------



## Mummy May

Woop its all coming together now!! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Yep, still got loads to do though! Need to book hair and make up, make invites, sort flowers, my accsesories, flower girl accsesories, centrepieces, favours, thank you presents, table plans, stuff for honeymoon.


----------



## lozzy21

Hair and make up booked! Invites will be done next week and got the flower girls cardigans yesterday. My shoes will be back instock on the 26th.


----------



## emyandpotato

Mummy May said:


> Double the time you think its gonna take you to make invites ;) lol xx

Forget that, I'd set aside an extra six months!


----------



## lozzy21

You weren't wrong! The ink on the stamps ran out after half of them and took ages to dry! 

Paid for the ceremony and got my perfume today!


----------



## lozzy21

Met with the venue today and arranged centrepieces and other bits. Using her mirror for the table plan and her stuff for the candy cart saving us a fortune.


----------



## Mummy May

Ooh thats good, those candy carts are expensive but quite effective! You've got loads going on now! xx


----------



## lozzy21

We got quoted £140 and that's with a £30 discount or we can hire her cart for £30 and get the sweets from the cash and carry.


----------



## lozzy21

Just got these for the bridesmaids presents

https://www.warrenjames.co.uk/jewel...cubic-zirconia-tulay-necklace-SPEN394-SCHN138


----------



## Mummy May

I got my bm her present from there too :) xx


----------



## Lauren25

Love the bridesmaids present and the candy cart is such a bargain!

Can't believe how quick its coming round!


----------



## lozzy21

Not sure if I posted but this is my car 
https://www.atouchofclassic.co.uk/bramwith.htm

Not sure what to get the flower girls as thank you presents? Andrews sister will be nearly 8 and Niamh is 3? Any ideas please?


----------



## Mummy May

You could get them each a little bracelet or necklace? Or a nice book, or an embroidered teddy with the dates on or something xx


----------



## lozzy21

Been looking on not on the high street but nothing is jumping out at me. 

10 weeks today.


----------



## Mummy May

I know its mental how close it is now!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

Shoes came today!!


----------



## Mummy May

Are they as lovely as you wanted? Xx


----------



## lozzy21

There amazing. Cooked tea in them to break them in a bit :rofl:


----------



## Mummy May

:haha: love it!!! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

There has been a cheese monger open up in town, I'm so tempted to get a cheese wedding cake as well as my cake cake


----------



## Mummy May

YES!!! Wish we had! Watch out for extra costs cropping up Lozzy - we seem to be having a few this week, not sure if its venue change related or what xx


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks, I'm getting most of the things through the venue so hopefully that won't happen.


----------



## lozzy21

Less than a week till we meet the registra and we don't have a clue what we want.


----------



## lozzy21

Petticoat came today and it makes my dress look so much nicer! Booked train tickets for honeymoon and decided to be all posh and go first class.


----------



## lozzy21

Well we meet the registra in the morning and I still don't have a fucking clue! He's about as much help as a chocolate tea pot!


----------



## Mummy May

Good Luck with it lol! Hope you decide before the morning haha xx


----------



## lozzy21

So glad that's all sorted! Don't know what I was so worried about. She was lovely and talked us through everything. We have decided on a reading but not sure who to get to read it. We now just need to sort out 5 bits of music. One for walking in, 3 for signing the register and one for walking out.


----------



## lozzy21

I get married in a month!! 

Need to give final numbers and pay the rest off the reception tomorrow, need to stick to slimmingworld religiously!


----------



## lozzy21

Can I just go to sleep and some one wake me up when it's over.


----------



## Tasha

:( that bad?


----------



## lozzy21

Fucking family politics and a MIL who doesent know her boundaries. She uninvited her sister because she got drunk and got a bit agro with them on NYE. The ironic thing is its nothing that MIL haven't done herself, iv lost count the police have brought her round ours because she's got pissed and arguing with her boyfriends and husband. 

It's the last thing we need right now, got the phonecall to say Niamh starts her new meds next week so we need to go get trained how to do injections and Andrews finding that hard to deal with with out this shit.


----------



## Mummy May

My god, she sounds like a right one! Why would she feel its her place to invite/uninvite anyone - youire probably asking yourself the same question!! Hope you're both Okay with Niamh's new meds hun xx


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow, no wonder you're pissed off. She is out of order.

:hugs: to you, A and N.


----------



## Lauren25

Thats really not on, its not her place to be doing that!

Hope everything goes as well as it can with Niamhs new meds!


----------



## lozzy21

Think things are sorted with his family. We're going to sort flowers on Thursday. 

Still need to sort

Something for my hair
Something for my arms 
Underware
Pay photographer,cars and hair and makeup 
Get sweets for candy buffet
Get ties for my dad and ushers. 
Petty coats for bridesmaids.


----------



## lozzy21

Flowers are sorted, something for my hair and arms is sorted too! 3 weeks today!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: sorry I am late to join the thread! wow 3 weeks today! are you going on a honeymoon?


----------



## Mummy May

Are you having a guestbook I can't remember - if so, what pen have you got? I'm sick of looking for a bloody pen!!! Not long now!!! Xx


----------



## lozzy21

30mummyof1 said:


> :hi: sorry I am late to join the thread! wow 3 weeks today! are you going on a honeymoon?

Yeah we're having 4 nights in Edinbrough 



Mummy May said:


> Are you having a guestbook I can't remember - if so, what pen have you got? I'm sick of looking for a bloody pen!!! Not long now!!! Xx

We are but iv not got it yet!! I'm just going to get a normal biro :rofl: it's just going to end up in some ones pocket half way round and some one else will dig one out of their bag.


----------



## Tasha

I can't believe how quickly it's coming around!

Mummy may, I would stick with a Vito or ball point pen, I'm left handed and find that because my hand has to across the stuff I've written that I smudge a lot of ink pens x


----------



## Mummy May

Thanks Tasha, I hadn't thought about lefties though i was always going to avoid fountain pens because some people cant use them. Biro it is! lol! XX


----------



## 30mummyof1

Ahh that will be lovely, just the 2 of you? or daughter as well? x


----------



## lozzy21

Noooo just the two of us,she's staying with Grandma for the week. 

Got my hair and makeup trial tomorrow so il let you know how that goes


----------



## Mummy May

Ohh its getting close isn't it!! I got some biros with coloured platic outers today in Wilko for £2 :) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh a proper break then :)

I booked mine yesterday for April 28th,can't wait. let us know how it goes. How exciting :wohoo:


----------



## lozzy21

Had my hair and makeup trial on Tuesday, I looked really strange. Good but strange!


----------



## Mummy May

Glad you liked it xx


----------



## lozzy21

Argh still got loads to do but can't do anything till Friday. Really need to get cracking with table plans but I'm working the next 3 nights. Or I could just take them to work with me?


----------



## Mummy May

Yeah I would take them to work. My Mam used to work nights in a care home and used to do her college work at work lol! How's everything else going? Xx


----------



## lozzy21

Table plan done! Just need a few tweaks when I print it out properly.

Are you excited yet, I think with everything we have had going on with Niamh the wedding has been put to the back of my mind.


----------



## Mummy May

Nope, not excited yet - not really anything yet tbh. I don't feel like its as close as it is! How is Niamh now? xx


----------



## lozzy21

Yeah me too, it still feels ages away even though its in less than two weeks and my hen is on Saturday. 

Niamh is okay, no side affects with her new meds so far but her behaviour has been terrible. Don't know if its because of how it's making her feel or if its behavioural since she doesent like the injections


----------



## Mummy May

Bless her, could also be her age! Ooh hen on Saturday! Mine was fantastic, I hope yours is as good! xx


----------



## lozzy21

I am beyond pissed off, in the last week we have had 6 people dropp out of the day doo. 4 because they can't afford to come! They only RSVP'd 3 weeks ago, surely you know if you can afford it or not. That's fucking £300 wasted.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Omg how bloody annoying. :growlmad: did you tell them how pissed off you are? I would be fuming too. :grr:


----------



## Tasha

That's awful. Do you have any one in the evening doo, who you would of liked to go to the day? Maybe ask them


----------



## Mummy May

Oh christ that would have boiled my p*ss! How rude, I'm sure they would have known 3 weeks ago!! Is there any night people you would like to invite to the day? xx


----------



## lozzy21

Iv told my young cousin and my sisters they can bring their boyfriends to the daytime. I'm going to have a look tomorrow once iv caught up on some sleep. Iv finished work now! :happydance:


----------



## Mummy May

Yey!! You're getting married next week!!!! xx


----------



## lozzy21

I'm getting married in a week! Hairs been trimmed, eyebrows done. It's my hen tonight and going to need to dye my hair at some point today. 

Still no idea on music!


----------



## Mummy May

Are you having a first dance? xx


----------



## Lauren25

Eekk how exciting, i cant believe you get married next week, its came around so quick!

Have a fab hen, cant wait to hear about it!


----------



## lozzy21

Well my day out shopping with the girls turned into a day at the children's ward. Niamh has a cold and a temp and because of the meds she's on she has to be checked over by a doc. Andrew took her to the out of hours while I got my nails done as I thought it would be a send her home with antibiotics job but no. She had to go down the hospital for a full blood count. All was fine but were just out now so it's going to be a mad dash to find something to wear!


----------



## Mummy May

Oh poor Niamh, and poor you. I bet you look lovely hun, have a nice time xx


----------



## Mummy May

Are you as nervous as me? Please say yes! I could spew!


----------



## lozzy21

I'm not anything! Nervous, excited, nothing.


----------



## Mummy May

LOL! That was me last week, then it blimmin crept up and me and BAM! Wedding dreams and waking up in the middle of the night. Urgh!


----------



## DanielleM

Oh wow Lozzy it is so close now for you!!! I am having the wedding dreams, I dreamt that the photographers turned up and they were clowns and wouldn't take pictures properly and they had them old polaroid cameras where the photos come out when you take them!!! Mental


----------



## lozzy21

Well iv robbed my sisters laptop to type up the seating plans so I can finely share some pictures with you!

My invites
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_5858_zps23d7450a.jpg

My hair and makeup trial
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_6113_zpsde17355a.jpghttps://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_6114_zpsd99789d9.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_6115_zpsc9c040ee.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_6116_zpse8ce8be4.jpg
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_6118_zpsb71c1a00.jpg

My flowers
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_6148_zps4266f004.jpg

And my 3 stone weight loss comparison
https://i930.photobucket.com/albums/ad148/lozzy22minx/IMG_5967_zps535b9266.jpg


----------



## lozzy21

Oh and don't worry iv had my eyebrows done since then lmao


----------



## Tasha

Your invitations and flowers are gorgeous. You look so beautiful in the hair and mae up trial photos. 

And wow at the weight loss photos. Well done my lovely x


----------



## Lauren25

Loving the hair and make up, it looks lovely!
And your weight loss is fab, well done :)


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks girls, iv lost another half a stone since then but iv still got a long way to go.


----------



## DanielleM

Wow your weightloss is amazing!!! Well done!!!


----------



## Mummy May

Everything is lovely - you don't look like I expected! Its nice to see what people actually look like! And WOW on your weight loss, that is amazing, you should be so bloody proud of yourself xx


----------



## lozzy21

Haha what did you think I'd look like?


----------



## Mummy May

I really have no idea! Lol xx


----------



## Mummy May

Good Luck for tomorrow! I hope you have an amazing day hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

wow, 1 day left. how exciting :happydance: all the best for the best day ever!! x


----------



## maryp0ppins

Hope you have a lovely day tomorrow xx


----------



## Lauren25

Good luck for 2moro, have a fab day!
Cant wait to hear all about it :)


----------



## Mummy May

YES! You're married, I hope its amazing and I cannot wait for you to come back with pics xx


----------



## Tasha

I hope you had the most amazing day xx


----------



## lozzy21

I got married! It was amazing! Will update proportly later


----------



## Tasha

So glad you had an amazing day x


----------

